# Moving to Hong Kong (and spending a weekend there first)



## Imogen123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm relocating to Hong Kong at the end of this year and will be in the city to explore the sights on the weekend of the 18-19th October (ahead of a business meeting the following week).

Is anyone around that weekend to do something fun/explore? Or has anyone got any tips for what to do in a weekend to get a good feel for the city? It's my first visit!

I'm 31 years old, keen for a new adventure 

Thanks
Imogen


----------



## SumLai (Oct 27, 2014)

oh how's your trip here in HK?


----------

